# Miri-Berlin Tag und Nacht



## Masterff (2 Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
es gab in der gestrigen Folge wieder Miri in Bikini zu sehen.
Würde mich freuen, wenn davon jemand Caps machen könnte (da auch die Rückenansicht zu sehen war, würde es mich sehr freuen)
LG
Masterff


----------

